# Gentoo 2005 - root com ReiserFS não funciona.

## BaYGoN

Olá a todos.

Instalei o Gentoo 2005.0 no meu computador 2 vezes, e em ambas tive um problema com a partição root em ReiserFS. Já tenho alguma experiência com Gentoo (apesar de sempre ter usado ext3), mas não estou entendendo aonde estou errando. Fiz a instalação pelo stage3, como de costume, e no primeiro boot tenho um erro com o reiser. No momento do mount, as mensagens do reiser parecem normais, menos na seguinte linha:

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly

Em seguida, aparecem estas:

*Mounting sysfs at /sys

 can't create... : read-only filesystem

*Starting devfsd

... /sbin/devfsd: no such file or directory

*Checking root filesystem

Failed to open the device '/dev/hda3': no such file or directory

*Filesystem couldn't be fixed  :Sad: 

Eis a linha que configurei do reiser no fstab:

/dev/hda3          /             reiserfs            notail,noatime      0 1

Sei que isso está acontecendo pois o reiser está em modo somente leitura, mas não sei porquê está assim.

Alguém pode me ajudar? Se precisarem de mais alguma informação, é só pedir. 

Muito Obrigado.

BaYGoN

----------

## zerocow2

faça o sequinte.

deixe-a assim.

/dev/hda3 / reiserfs defaults,noatime 0 1 

deve funicionar. assim.

----------

## BaYGoN

Obrigado pela resposta.

Fiz a alteração mas o problema persistiu. Parece que a partição está sendo montada como somente leitura, mas eu não especifiquei isso no fstab.

Alguma outra sugestão?

Eu nunca tive problema instalando em ext3, mas eu queria experimentar o reiser pois dizem que aumenta a performance consideravelmente.

Obrigado mais uma vez,

BaYGoN

----------

## zerocow2

kara, eu sempre usei assim, tanto ext, como reiser...

coloca ai defaults,rw

e vê no q dar.

----------

## zerocow2

a sim, eu eskeci.

Tenta deixar o seu fstab assim.

/dev/hda3 / reiserfs defaults,noatime 1 0

ou

/dev/hda3 / reiserfs defaults,noatime 1 1 

Pois, que eu saiba, ele monta como leitura mesmo, mas ele cria uma imagen virtual que é onde será colocado os dados, e quando vc desligar, ele salvano HD.

mas para isso, vc terá que colocar o 1 no dump.

----------

## BaYGoN

Obrigado pelas dicas pessoal, mas nenhuma delas funcionou.

Acho que vou instalar no ext3 mesmo. Eu gostaria de testar o Reiser pra ver se eu consigo uma melhora significativa na performance. Vocês que usam Reiser, notam alguma BOA melhora, ou é um ganho marginal?

Grato.

[]'s

----------

## mamsbrl

Soh por curiosidade, voce instalou o reiserfsprogs?

Outra questao, voce abilitou o Reiserfs no kernel?

A sua mensagem de erro esta muito simplificada. O seu erro nao tem nada a ver como o fstab mais sim com um problema na hora de montar o sistema de arquivo.

----------

## BaYGoN

Sim. Ambos. Eu segui o manual de instalação à risca.

Não posto aqui os arquivos pois tive que voltar ao Windows, mas se quiser, basta dizer quais arquivos que eu copio e colo aqui.

Acho que vou instalar com ext3 mesmo .... Pelo menos com ele nunca tive nenhum problema  :Sad: 

[]'s

----------

## BaYGoN

Agora eu realmente não entendi mais nada. Tentei instalar com ext3 e tive o mesmo problema que tive com o reiser. A partição é montada como somente-leitura e não funciona. Novamente segui o handbook à risca e sim, configurei suporte a ext3 no kernel. Sugestões sobre onde estou errando?

Obrigado.

[]'s

----------

## crobertosjr

Deixa eu me meter na conversa   :Mr. Green: 

Cara, vc já tentou reparticionar o disco? Tenta excluir a partição com o cfdisk e criar de novo, não esquecendo de especificar 83 para o sistema de arquivos... é que comigo já aconteceu algo semelhante, mas no RH9, há um longo tempo atrás...

Aquele abraço, moçada!

----------

## BaYGoN

Quando vou começar uma nova instalação, eu sempre reparticiono o disco, mesmo que eu vá usar o mesmo esquema de partições. Especifiquei corretamente o tipo de cada partição (83 para hda1 que é o /boot, 82 para hda2 que é o swap e 83 novamente para o hda3 que é o root, e neste último é que tenho problemas.) Eu sempre usei o fdisk para isso. Como disse, ontem tentei usar o ext3 que sempre havia usado, e obtive o mesmo erro. Quando voltar pra casa, vou copiar a tela e colar o output aqui para que vcs darem uma olhada.

[]'s

----------

## gesiel

 *BaYGoN wrote:*   

> Starting devfsd
> 
> ... /sbin/devfsd: no such file or directory 

 

Tá claro como água: vc não tem instalado o devfsd. Faça:

```

ls /sbin/devfsd

```

não vai achar. O simples emerge do devfsd já deve resolver seu problema, mas no boot vai ficar dando umas mensagens de erro em alguns dispositivos, então a desinstalação do udev resolve o resto.

Então faça:

```

emerge devfsd

emerge unmerge udev

```

No unmerge do udev o emerge vai mostrar uns avisos assustadores, mas confie e faça.

O que é isto? Vc vai continuar utilizando o padrão devfs (obsoleto) e descartar o novo padrão udev.

Detalhe: isto não tem nada a ver com reiserfs ou ext3 . Nas minhas máquinas só uso reiserfs, inclusive nas partições /boot

----------

## zerocow2

opá kara, explica isso mais detalhado que me interessei.

tem como não usar o devfs?? o obsoleto no caso, pois ele tá no meu boot sim (sempre estave, não sei o porq do dele não ter, pois o meu já instala ele, e eu instalo sempre do stage1).

tem como eu usar ess outro?

quais são as vantagens dele? e tem algum desenpenho melhor? ou só em recursos?

----------

## gesiel

Olá zerocow2,

 *zerocow2 wrote:*   

> opá kara, explica isso mais detalhado que me interessei.
> 
> tem como não usar o devfs?? o obsoleto no caso, pois ele tá no meu boot sim (sempre estave, não sei o porq do dele não ter, pois o meu já instala ele, e eu instalo sempre do stage1).
> 
> tem como eu usar ess outro?
> ...

 

#vc pode saber o que é udev aqui:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pt_br/udev-guide.xml

#mais alguns detalhes de como migrar para o udev aqui:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pt_br/gentoo-upgrading.xml#doc_chap3

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pt_br/migration-to-2.6.xml

#dê uma olhada aqui para desativar o devfs:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pt_br/faq.xml#devfs

----------

